# Elvira Mistress of the Dark WIP



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Here are some pics of my started kit of Elvira. Sofa is done and rug. I will give them a shot of flat when they are dried completely.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Looks great! Are you using an air brush?


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Mitchellmania said:


> Looks great! Are you using an air brush?


spray paint and hand brush. I have all the tools for airbrushing, I just am afraid to take that first step in.


----------



## iriseye (Sep 21, 2010)

Looks great.



> I will give them a shot of flat when they are dried completely.


Is the sofa supposed to be a red "velvet" or a red "leather" or "vinyl"? 

If the latter, I wouldn't touch it, it looks perfect as it is.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

jaws62666 said:


> spray paint and hand brush. I have all the tools for airbrushing, I just am afraid to take that first step in.


I got rid of my airbrush- too afraid/lazy to try it!


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Looks fantastic. What color did you use for the wood framing? I would dullcoat the red cushions but leave the framing shiny to simulate polished wood.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

dreadnaught726 said:


> Looks fantastic. What color did you use for the wood framing? I would dullcoat the red cushions but leave the framing shiny to simulate polished wood.


Actually i used Badger Air Opaque Sepia, but I brushed it on


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

I think it looks like leather. I shot it with matte clear and it does look better


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Can't wait to see progress on Elvira - I want to be the first to say she's "well built!"


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

Wow the finish on the sofa is amazing. Showroom perfection! And done without an airbrush?!


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

What color is the plastic in this kit? How many pieces is the sofa? I will probably get one sometime in the near future,but I like to see an open kit to check out the parts an' stuff. Looks great.:thumbsup:


----------



## chief1615 (Oct 9, 2007)

Checking out Elvira on hulu the red chair looks to be a dull dusty velvet and the wood also looks dull and kind of beat up.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Moonman27 said:


> What color is the plastic in this kit? How many pieces is the sofa? I will probably get one sometime in the near future,but I like to see an open kit to check out the parts an' stuff. Looks great.:thumbsup:


The plastic is flesh tone colored. The sofa is about 15-20 pieces i think


----------



## Mars - 1 (Dec 6, 2002)

Just a quick shot to show how I'm handling the kit so far. More of a distressed look to the couch and rug. Elvira is in the works, but I'm not thrilled with that head/neck seam.


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

I know who to send my furnitures for repainting now 

Awesome painting. The rug really look like a rug, and that sofa looks like brand new fresh from the store. Can't wait to see your work on Elvira :thumbsup:


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Here is the finished couch with the accessories shot with some matte clear. Just need to finish the candleobera and Elvira


----------



## zike (Jan 3, 2009)

Mars - 1 said:


> Elvira is in the works, but I'm not thrilled with that head/neck seam.


Spectacular work by all involved. These WIPs set the bar extremely high.

I'm working on Elvira now and I'm not too concerned with the head/neck seam. It's looks ugly when you plop the bare head onto the torso but a quick test fit of the hair shows that little of that seam is visible in the finished product. A quick swipe of epoxy under the jaw at the base of the neck should remove any visible seam (do that before attaching the hair).


----------



## kreaturekid (Apr 25, 2010)

you guys are doing an amazing job!!! I cant wait to see her finished!!

Adam Dougherty the kreaturekid


----------



## glusnifr (Jan 1, 2011)

im really enjoying this build cant wait to see it finished. great job..

jim


----------



## Gerry-Lynn (Mar 20, 2002)

Adam (Kreature Kid) - Great work - Isn't nice to see your work in production like this. Looking forward to your Dracula, too.

Great WIP - Looking forward to see how you do the Lady herself! I'm thinking of a Studio setup like in her show - Just not sure yet.

Gerry-Lynn


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Very nice, clean work!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Great to see these coming along! I'm about at the same point! I'm fretting a little getting to Elvia- I'm always intimidated painting female figures.


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Mitchellmania said:


> Great to see these coming along! I'm about at the same point! I'm fretting a little getting to Elvia- I'm always intimidated painting female figures.


Me too .. mine always ends up looking like a transvestite  But like they say, practise makes perfect


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Here she is in all her glory*

i just finished up Elvira. I think it came out pretty nice. Fleshtones and figure painting are not really my strong points. Oh well I hope you all enjoy the pics. Any comments or helpful criticism is welcome


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Really nice job! She looks very cute. 

I was wondering what this kit looks like built up; thanks for the pictures. 

Sean


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Got her done!! :thumbsup: I'm still sanding her body down.


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

nice face...


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Great job on the kit. I especially love the couch. What color,brand, and type of paint did you use for that?


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Cajjunwolfman said:


> Great job on the kit. I especially love the couch. What color,brand, and type of paint did you use for that?


Rustoleum painters touch colonial red


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

OKAY! I Give IN! I just ordered an Elvira from CultTVMan! This looks fantastic, and while I don't usually build kits of extremely beautiful women, I have to make an exception for this one! Maybe my wife will feel less jealous if I ask her help with painting the face... 

Larry


----------



## LT Firedog (Nov 14, 2001)

I like !


----------

